# Twin-cam for L28e?



## nissan_280zx (Dec 7, 2003)

Hey, I was wondering wether there are any twin cam heads for my L28e and their price. or would it be better to put this money towards a port&polish of existing head?

Any help would be great. :cheers:


----------



## Rich 71 240Z (Oct 22, 2003)

nissan_280zx said:


> Hey, I was wondering wether there are any twin cam heads for my L28e and their price. or would it be better to put this money towards a port&polish of existing head?
> 
> Any help would be great. :cheers:


Much better to modify existing head. Ther is one twin cam crossflow head mentioned in "How To Modify your Nissan OHC" only about $10,000 plus cam drive hardware and such.


----------



## nissan_280zx (Dec 7, 2003)

Rich 71 240Z said:


> Much better to modify existing head. Ther is one twin cam crossflow head mentioned in "How To Modify your Nissan OHC" only about $10,000 plus cam drive hardware and such.


sh!t, for that price i would just do a port and polish job with some bigger cams.

thanks heaps Rich 71 240z


----------



## morepower2 (Apr 19, 2002)

nissan_280zx said:


> Hey, I was wondering wether there are any twin cam heads for my L28e and their price. or would it be better to put this money towards a port&polish of existing head?
> 
> Any help would be great. :cheers:


OS Giken makes a head and I have actualy seen one. It is no longer made but I bet they are a few floating around used in Japan.

You would proably get better results swapping in an RB25 motor. How about a RB25 head on your markets RB30 bottom end? That would be something!

Mike


----------



## nissan_280zx (Dec 7, 2003)

morepower2 said:


> You would proably get better results swapping in an RB25 motor. How about a RB25 head on your markets RB30 bottom end? That would be something!


If I were to do a trantsplant I would probably just drop in an RB25DET, although a 3.0L would be nice I would rather rely on the RB25's strength and just use a few bolt-on mods.


----------

